# Folding on transfer



## jen2swt (Apr 19, 2013)

Has anyone had any trouble folding your shirts on the plasitsol heat transfer?

I let mine cool down for 24hrs before doing any folding. I was just wondering if you've had issues with creases or anything after folding?

Our designs are big and cover a good area of the shirt and it's not always feasible to fold around to make it fit the mailer envelope.


----------



## ptown (Mar 9, 2012)

as long as they are cured properly you shouldn't have a problem. using good transfers doesn't hurt either. 

i've never ran into that problem and i'm def no expert.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Letting it cool for 24 hours is a little overkill. An hour maybe, but even then not necessary.


----------



## jen2swt (Apr 19, 2013)

Well we just like hang them up before we fold or put into boxes awaiting shipments.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

I press and fold within a half hour. No issues 

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------

